# Final Fantasy XV Royal Edition announced, PC version gets release date



## DarkenedMatter (Jan 16, 2018)

RIP my post


----------



## SG854 (Jan 16, 2018)

This series is too fruity and gay.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 16, 2018)

DarkenedMatter said:


> RIP my post



Given where it was, and the tremendous amount of editing required to make it clean and front pageable... it's easier just to do our own.


----------



## DarkenedMatter (Jan 16, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> Given where it was, and the tremendous amount of editing required to make it clean and front pageable... it's easier just to do our own.


You can clearly see where it was perfectly fine when I posted it but I have OCD so I tried perfecting if but sure, thanks, belittle me.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

> *A new first-person camera mode, *allowing players to experience the game from Noctis’ perspective.


I guess they are going in the right direction in that you don't have to watch damn Noctis anymore. 

Now they have to make the rest of the party disappear from my field of view, throw Cindy and the rest of annoying NPCs to the sharks, put some actual cities to visit, tell an actual story, and perhaps... no, there's no way this game redeems itself... remembering the game makes me sad


----------



## YugamiSekai (Jan 16, 2018)

Guessing the proposed Switch port will be the definitive edition if it gets announced


----------



## linuxares (Jan 16, 2018)

SG854 said:


> This series is too fruity and gay.


But OOOH so fabilous!


----------



## SG854 (Jan 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I guess they are going in the right direction in that you don't have to watch damn Noctis anymore.
> 
> Now they have to make the rest of the party disappear from my field of view, throw Cindy and the rest of annoying NPCs to the sharks, put some actual cities to visit, tell an actual story, and perhaps... no, there's no way this game redeems itself... remembering the game makes me sad


Cindy is hot.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

SG854 said:


> Cindy is hot.


Hot and interesting for the story as the average porn star you could watch in your favorite cg porn web site, perhaps.
Not something that adds to a Final Fantasy experience, I think.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hot and interesting for the story as the average porn star you could watch in your favorite cg porn web site, perhaps.
> Not something that adds to a Final Fantasy experience, I think.


They spent all their time designing Cindy instead of designing a good game.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 16, 2018)

Are you done with this game so we can see new development of FINAL FANTASY VII REMASTERED and KINGDOM HEARTS 3 YET SQUARE ENIX!? You know the games you showed off 2 years ago?


----------



## death360 (Jan 16, 2018)

Is the game really that bad?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Are you done with this game so we can see new development of FINAL FANTASY VII REMASTERED and KINGDOM HEARTS 3 YET SQUARE ENIX!? You know the games you showed off 2 years ago?


This please.

But actually, I am scared of what FF7 remaster could turn into, you know, the "get a mythical chocobo and go to an invisible island where an UFO would give you a special phoenix down to revive Aerith" world wide conspirative hype could only work once. Oh, spoiler warning, I guess.

Better focus on KH3 and on a new Final Fantasy that doesn't disappoint so hard.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



death360 said:


> Is the game really that bad?


It depends what you were waiting for. If you were waiting for a Final Fantasy game, this is awful.
Graphically it is good enough, but... Well, there are many reasons I don't like it.
Story, scope, very small world, laughable small cities, unremarkable NPCs, battle system, boring "car driving" system, long etc.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jan 16, 2018)

March 6th? Nice. This'll be a day-1 buy for me! Played a bunch of this game at a friend's house and loved it. I've know about all the problems with the story and otherwise, but I don't care. I had too much fun with it to not buy it for myself, and now with even more gorgeous eye candy too. Pleasantly surprised they're including a few extras like new portions of the map and the ability to control that boat that takes you to Altissia.

My brother's played through and beaten the game, and ranted incessantly to me about the story, but even he's excited to play it again. If there's one thing this game does right, it's the combat. The combat is _really good!_ And hey, it's not $60 and includes quite a lot of content. I'm game.


----------



## mancasoko (Jan 16, 2018)

Game with over 100 Gb and for 4K over 155 Gb. What kind of monster game is this. XD


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

mancasoko said:


> Game with over 100 Gb and for 4K over 155 Gb. What kind of monster game is this. XD


Don't let those GBs trick you, Squenix is known for poorly compressing FMVs and overbloating game discs.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 16, 2018)

mancasoko said:


> Game with over 100 Gb and for 4K over 155 Gb. What kind of monster game is this. XD


A game that will kill more HDD than one person needs, they made secret deal with the HDD vendors. This is why i miss buying game disc and not installing data to play games. 

Thank you nintendo for not using install data.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 16, 2018)

This should've been the original launch date, the game was so unfinished when I played it.
I'm just waiting for the season pass to go on sale and I'll jump back in.


----------



## SG854 (Jan 16, 2018)

The uncovered event was corny.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jan 16, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Are you done with this game so we can see new development of FINAL FANTASY VII REMASTERED and KINGDOM HEARTS 3 YET SQUARE ENIX!? You know the games you showed off 2 years ago?


PS5 launch titles for sure


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 16, 2018)

No way ps5 is coming out soon, they release ps4 pro like a year ago.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> No way ps5 is coming out soon, they release ps4 pro like a year ago.


I think he meant KH3 will be released as SOON™ as the PS5.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jan 16, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> No way ps5 is coming out soon, they release ps4 pro like a year ago.


2019 I'd say and I'm not sure we will see even the first episode of the ff7 remake until then. I reckon they'll release that one on both ps4 and ps5


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 16, 2018)

wurstpistole said:


> 2019 I'd say and I'm not sure we will see even the first episode of the ff7 remake until then. I reckon they'll release that one on both ps4 and ps5


I'm not buying no ps5 until I see a price tag confirmed less than $300 with no chance of a "PLAYSTATION 5 PRO"


----------



## gameboy (Jan 16, 2018)

the regular version i got for $15 on black friday shoulda been called Super Shite Edition, just weird plot holes. had to finish the game via youtube. why didnt they include the platinum demo, kingsglaive,  brotherhood, kings tale and vr experience in this royale edition?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> less than $300 with no chance of a "PLAYSTATION 5 PRO"


Oh boi

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gameboy said:


> the regular version i got for $15 on black friday shoulda been called Super Shite Edition, just weird plot holes. had to finish the game via youtube. why didnt they include the platinum demo, kingsglaive,  brotherhood, kings tale and vr experience in this royale edition?


I fucking got that fucking PoS day 1 for 90€ with that fucking movie that amounts to no fucks, I fucking want to kill myself.

Now, enough venting. Shitty game.
Honestly, I don't know if including the Kingsglaive BluRay was a pro or a contra.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Oh boi
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



i bought a ps3 for it, a ps4 for it, then ended up playing it for xb1. but going by the original trailer its not even close to looking as fun as the caelled ps3 version. doesnt even look like the same game. someone leaked the original nomura concept and it sounds like there were supposed to be three games


----------



## Darkitz (Jan 16, 2018)

goddammit, whenever nvidia tries to help the games run like shit...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I fucking got that fucking PoS day 1 for 90€ with that fucking movie that amounts to no fucks, I fucking want to kill myself.
> 
> Now, enough venting. Shitty game.
> Honestly, I don't know if including the Kingsglaive BluRay was a pro or a contra.


What can we say, is hard to top the last game since final fantasy has always tried something completely different with each succeeding game, wondering why they keep calling it FINAL FANTASY when none of them has any relation to story (or probably gameplay) I'm more looking forward to secret of mana HD than Final Fantasy Seven.

Square has so many series of RPG style games, (Seikon detestsu/The mana series, SaGa series, Tactics Ogre Series, Final Fantasy Tactics series, Spin off Final fantasy games, CHRONO TRIGGER , Kingdom Hearts, Vagrant story, Brave Fencer Musashi, Battle Arena Toshinden Bushido Blade) and some other games I wish they went back to. The staff been cycling a lot since the development of Final Fantasy 4 and since 7 we been getting radically different games. Why not try to consider putting the new staff members to work on resurfacing the "Forgotten games" and deliver them one at a time rather than announce 7 games during a E3 event and only having about 3/7 released with in 2 years.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 16, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What can we say, is hard to top the last game since final fantasy has always tried something completely different with each succeeding game, wondering why they keep calling it FINAL FANTASY when none of them has any relation to story (or probably gameplay) I'm more looking forward to secret of mana HD than Final Fantasy Seven.
> 
> Square has so many series of RPG style games, (Seikon detestsu/The mana series, SaGa series, Tactics Ogre Series, Final Fantasy Tactics series, Spin off Final fantasy games, CHRONO TRIGGER , Kingdom Hearts, Vagrant story, Brave Fencer Musashi, Battle Arena Toshinden Bushido Blade) and some other games I wish they went back to. The staff been cycling a lot since the development of Final Fantasy 4 and since 7 we been getting radically different games. Why not try to consider putting the new staff members to work on resurfacing the "Forgotten games" and deliver them one at a time rather than announce 7 games during a E3 event and only having about 3/7 released with in 2 years.



every rerelease has looked and played like shit. chrono trigger and ff6 had way too many load screens and the secret of mana hd looks like shit too. the ios versions are garbage. the steam hd rerelese fucked around with the music and it sounds horrible. ff7 remake... this... cloud


----------



## leon315 (Jan 16, 2018)

i think main reason FF15 earned so much hate is people from oldgen are grew up, they were used to play old polygon built characters from ff7-9, and they have really tough difficulties to accept and play some cringy look Kpop style feminized boy band as main characters.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

leon315 said:


> and they have really tough difficulties to accept and play some cringy look Kpop style feminized boy band as main characters.


That is a part of the problem, sure. Yes it is.

But what about the stupid small world, awfully small cities, lack of interesting NPCs, lack of a well told story, something resembling a complex magic system and some strategic usage of buff/debuffs, etc.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> That is a part of the problem, sure. Yes it is.
> 
> But what about the stupid small world, awfully small cities, lack of interesting NPCs, lack of a well told story, something resembling a complex magic system and some strategic usage of buff/debuffs, etc.


man, i found this game as boring as hell, i purchased it at D1 due to initial hype then abandoned immediately when i met Cindy at gas station, i WON'T BUY ANY FF GAMES AT D1 ANYMORE!


----------



## gameboy (Jan 16, 2018)

leon315 said:


> man, i found this game as boring as hell, i purchased it at D1 due to initial hype then abandoned immediately when i met Cindy at gas station, i WON'T BUY ANY FF GAMES AT D1 ANYMORE!



if it had come to ps3 when it should've(2011) it wouldve been easily the best rpg made and revered by everyone


----------



## leon315 (Jan 16, 2018)

gameboy said:


> if it had come to ps3 when it should've(2011) it wouldve been easily the best rpg made and revered by everyone


the problem is SE needs to find young talented writers with new ideas and FIRE FF15's director, the second one is absolutely necessary.


----------



## gameboy (Jan 16, 2018)

leon315 said:


> the problem is SE needs to find young talented writers with new ideas and FIRE FF15's director, the second one is absolutely necessary.



ffxv was a money grab trial/preview for the upcoming kingdom hearts and ff7r. $50 for the 'Royal' BUT.... an extra $20 for new upcoming DLC (lol)

no thanks i'll jut pirate it for windows(cringe) and screw playstation4 also


----------



## leon315 (Jan 16, 2018)

gameboy said:


> ffxv was a money grab trial/preview for the upcoming kingdom hearts and ff7r. $50 for the 'Royal' BUT.... an extra $20 for new upcoming DLC (lol)
> 
> no thanks i'll jut pirate it for windows(cringe) and screw playstation4 also


thieving is not an honourable thing to do nowdays, if u want SE keep develop further FF franchises, an little thing u can do is show little appreciation, BUY AND SUPPORT FF games. Hopefully lord gaben will slash price in half for you in few months within.


----------



## eriol33 (Jan 16, 2018)

The dlc contents still need to be downloaded? How pointless


----------



## gameboy (Jan 16, 2018)

leon315 said:


> thieving is not an honourable thing to do nowdays, if u want SE keep develop further FF franchises, an little thing u can do is show little appreciation, BUY AND SUPPORT FF games. Hopefully lord gaben will slash price in half for you in few months within.



i bought it a ps3 a ps4 for ffxv, alongside a copy of ffxv for ps4 and xb1(didnt know which i would play it for) alongside ff13, 13-2, lighting returns, type-0, w.o.ff. in anticipation for XV. ALL of them were shitty games. i wonder how tf did SE release so many bad ff games and never got ffxv or kh4 done yet they made Batman AA, tomb raider, hitman and a slew of other triple a games... just look at the list of other games made in that fabula nova period. i vaguely remember reading in 2004 or 2005 how se got a $200mil grant to fund the fabula nova project too. looks like they took the money and ran

the noble thing is for SE to pay me $1000+ back. im gonna straight up pirate ffxv for pc. im pretty much done with square enix after project octopath


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 16, 2018)

We were supposed to get KH3 in 2018? What happened to that?
155GB? That'll take up a lot of my flash drive.
...
Wait, if KH2 is 2005, and KH3 is 2018, then...
That's 13 years...
Organization XIII...


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 16, 2018)

Day one for me. This game's combat looks really fun.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> That is a part of the problem, sure. Yes it is.
> 
> But what about the stupid small world, awfully small cities, lack of interesting NPCs, lack of a well told story, something resembling a complex magic system and some strategic usage of buff/debuffs, etc.


Huh. I never had any of these issues. I find the game lots of fun.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Huh. I never had any of these issues. I find the game lots of fun.


Good for you, what can I say.
I am still to find one city out of Lestallum worth exploring.
...let me correct myself, I am still to find one city worth exploring.


----------



## Naridar (Jan 16, 2018)

Excellent, it'll be out by the time I'm done with FF XII Zodiac Age


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 16, 2018)

Next year, I'm sorry, in 6 months, I'm sorry, next month, get ready for the announcement of Final Fantasy XIV: The Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood HD Combobreaker Deluxe Kenny Omega Arceus Edition. With a PC version coming 4 months after the consoles have their day.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jan 16, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What can we say, is hard to top the last game since final fantasy has always tried something completely different with each succeeding game, wondering why they keep calling it FINAL FANTASY when none of them has any relation to story (or probably gameplay) I'm more looking forward to secret of mana HD than Final Fantasy Seven.



They are supposed to be stand alone stories, it wouldn't be a final fantasy if the fantasy just kept continuing would it?

I do wish they would not have split up FF7 REMAKE into an episodes, I prefer to play a game in its entirety, and feel like the the whole episodic adventure thing is a step back for video games, there is a reason why people have taken to binge watching there favorite TV shows, and netflix is killing the cable industry, though I will say it has worked well for Square, Hitman and Life is Strange were at least decent games.

Can't complain about the remakes, and PC ports, haven't finished a final fantasy game since 10, so it is nice to have easily accessible and updated versions should I ever get around to them.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 16, 2018)

Holy crap a ton! 8k resolution? If that ain't PC Master Race quality, then I don't what is.
I just hope it really is optimized for PC and not a bad console port and hopefully, they didn't just spend time on the graphics.
Looking forward to this game, the boyband JRPG. wohoo!


----------



## Xzi (Jan 16, 2018)

We'll have all the FF games on Steam soon.  Gib Tactics.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 16, 2018)

gameboy said:


> i bought a ps3 for it, a ps4 for it, then ended up playing it for xb1. but going by the original trailer its not even close to looking as fun as the caelled ps3 version. doesnt even look like the same game. someone leaked the original nomura concept and it sounds like there were supposed to be three games



Damn that was so long ago, it even looked better than what we got


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't even care about the story or characters. Give me dat sweet, sweet Square Enix music.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 16, 2018)

Shame my hype died for this game in the 5 hours I played it. ZZZZZZ


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Don't let those GBs trick you, Squenix is known for poorly compressing FMVs and overbloating game discs.


You do realize this is a digital game, right? All developers, especially square enix, with multiple game discs bloated the file size to fit the disc. That, and from what I recall all cutscenes are *live*, not premade. This is next gen FF.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> You do realize this is a digital game, right? All developers, especially square enix, with multiple game discs bloated the file size to fit the disc. That, and from what I recall all cutscenes are *live*, not premade. This is next gen FF.


Being digital doesn't change the argument at all. Downloaded gigabloat, if you prefer.

I know in engine cutscenes are popular in modern games, e.g. Xenoblade 2 has in engine cutscenes. But unless they have changed it, this will be as when I originally played it on XB1 in late 2016, and just like it was in FFXIII, overbloated ultrahigh bitrate prerendered cutscenes taking up the biggest part of the disc or of the download.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Being digital doesn't change the argument at all. Downloaded gigabloat, if you prefer.
> 
> I know in engine cutscenes are popular in modern games, e.g. Xenoblade 2 has in engine cutscenes. But unless they have changed it, this will be as when I originally played it on XB1 in late 2016, and just like it was in FFXIII, overbloated ultrahigh bitrate prerendered cutscenes taking up the biggest past of the disc or of the download.


That's quite an assumption for a game that isn't even out yet on the platform. It's rather obvious the higher size is from the bloody ridiculous 8k resolution.


----------



## DrkBeam (Jan 16, 2018)

I wanted to buy the deluxe edition in November last year, but instead I bought 5 games, I'm glad I waited, i wonder if this game would be finished in 2019


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 16, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> That's quite an assumption for a game that isn't even out yet on the platform. It's rather obvious the higher size is from the bloody ridiculous 8k resolution.


You mean FFXV? It is out since more than a year ago. You really think they will do more than changing a couple of textures and tuning the engine for 8K for the PC release?... It doesn't normally go that way, but I guess hope is the last thing that is lost.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jan 16, 2018)

I cant wait to fight Ramuh in true 4k


----------



## Steena (Jan 16, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Hot and interesting for the story as the average porn star you could watch in your favorite cg porn web site, perhaps.
> Not something that adds to a Final Fantasy experience, I think.


The protagonists were given samey, utterly unoriginal plain all black outfits to be merchandised as fashion items for their victoria's secret partnership, and that's the face of the game. i do not think authenticity of the final fantasy experience is what S-E was going for with XV.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 16, 2018)

This game will be the new Crysis. "But can it run Final Fantasy XV?"


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Jan 17, 2018)

inb4 Denuvo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 17, 2018)

Still better than X-2 and XIII.



SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> inb4 Denuvo.



Ah yes, the anti-tamper/DRM for developers who enjoy being cowards. It'll be cracked.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Just... why?

Doesn't matter where they put it, this game will still suck


----------



## 330 (Jan 17, 2018)

I liked XV so I might play it again under this new edition.



DarkenedMatter said:


> You can clearly see where it was perfectly fine when I posted it but I have OCD so I tried perfecting if but sure, thanks, belittle me.


I saw your original post and it's really well-done. Don't worry about criticism from people defending their internet girlfriends, you did good


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2018)

PC version uh. I knew I didn't have to buy a PS4.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> PC version uh. I knew I didn't have to buy a PS4.


Do u like fantasy games?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> Do u like fantasy games?


I do, I really like FF games.
But I refused to buy a console for a single game.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I do, I really like FF games.
> But I refused to buy a console for a single game.


Hey, since you already bought it why dontcha give Gravity Rush a try, it's a fantasy game, I highly recommend it, it's also a first party


----------



## Xathya (Jan 17, 2018)

that great i hope my:
intel i7 4790k
nivea gtx 1050 4 GB
ripjaw 8 gig
256 gig ssd hard drive
450W corsair modular supply

wil run game at smooth framerates!..


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> Hey, since you already bought it why dontcha give Gravity Rush a try, it's a fantasy game, I highly recommend it, it's also a first party


"bought it"?
I've heard of Gravity Rush, could always undust my PSVITA sometime...


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> "*bought it*"?
> I've heard of Gravity Rush, could always undust my PSVITA sometime...


Yeh, since you already got yourself a PS4 I mean

It's also on PS4 and there's also a sequel but the sequel didn't make it on vita


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> Yeh, since you already got yourself PS4 I mean
> 
> It's also on PS4 and there's also sequel but the sequel didn't make it to vita


I think I didn't make it clear.
I never owned a PS4, nor do I plan to buy one.
Hence my post:



VinsCool said:


> PC version uh. I knew I didn't have to buy a PS4.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> I think I didn't make it clear.
> I never owned a PS4, nor do I plan to buy one.
> Hence my post:


I see, sorry pal, didn't get ya" the first time

Anyway, hope you try it out on your vita


----------



## Xzi (Jan 17, 2018)

Gonna get both FF12 and FF15 because I appreciate Squeenix bringing them to PC.  Also because I haven't played either or had anything spoiled for me, and both look interesting enough.


----------



## Deleted-368796 (Jan 17, 2018)

I hope it is optimized well enough for my laptop 1070 to be able to run it @4k.
Knowing this game was being ported to PC was part of my motivation for getting a laptop this powerful.

I've not played the game yet. Even have a sealed PS4 copy I refused to open.
Wanted to go in fresh when it launched on PC.
Don't let me down Squeenix.


----------



## mario5555 (Jan 17, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> It depends what you were waiting for. If you were waiting for a Final Fantasy game, this is awful.
> Graphically it is good enough, but... Well, there are many reasons I don't like it.
> Story, scope, very small world, laughable small cities, unremarkable NPCs, battle system, boring "car driving" system, long etc.



Been over a year since I finished it, but I don't **** that hard on it even now.  It wasn't perfect, but was enjoyable.  The game world was not small, if you walked a lot of it it took plenty of time to do quests, collecting, etc. even using the Regalia it took time to get around (unless you fast traveled all of the time (which I eventually started to do because the game world WAS that large).  

I didn't like all of the cuts made to later parts in the game, but there was plenty there for me to put over 100 hours into it, I still plan on playing the DLC, but have had no interest in doing it yet (same as my interest level in playing BotW again anytime soon after putting in over 160 hours into that game) Both games were the longest I've played anything last year but did burn me out of them. 

Different strokes for everyone, seems like you weren't the kind of person the game was for, probably also the same kind of person who didn't care of FF XII either, another one I enjoyed plenty when I played it years ago.  I didn't let the legend of Versus XIII spoil my time w/XV and that's probably why I enjoyed it more than most people who seem to think it was a bad game.  

Cest la vie.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> Just... why?
> 
> Doesn't matter where they put it, this game will still suck


Because there are people that like this game.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Because there are people that like this game.


How can you like a game you have not played? Anyway I understand there may be people willing to give this a try

But I still think the game sucks


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 17, 2018)

How much was the game with the season pass day one? Do people who bought the season pass get this update free of charge? Because it looks like they will have to pay another 20$ to get this.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> How can you like a game you have not played? Anyway I understand there may be people willing to give this a try
> 
> But I still think the game sucks


Are you aware this is a port of a game that has been released for some time now? 

And I would like to follow up with a similar question you asked me - how can you think a game sucks that you have not played?


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Are you aware this is a port of a game that has been released for some time now?
> 
> And I would like to follow up with a similar question you asked me - how can you think a game sucks that you have not played?


I did play the game, dude and yes I know it's a port

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jonna said:


> Are you aware this is a port of a game that has been released for some time now?
> 
> And I would like to follow up with a similar question you asked me - how can you think a game sucks that you have not played?





MiguelinCrafter said:


> *Doesn't matter where they put it*, this game will still suck


----------



## Jonna (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> I did play the game, dude and yes I know it's a port
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Then how come you asked how some one can like a game they have not played?


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Then how come you asked how some one can like a game they have not played?


Jesus christ man, who cares if it's a port or not

You could still have not played it on PS4 like that guy who said he didn't buy a PS4 to play the game because of a possible PC release

I'm obviously talking about those who have not played it


----------



## Jonna (Jan 17, 2018)

MiguelinCrafter said:


> Jesus christ man, who cares if it's a port or not
> 
> You could still have not played it on PS4 like that guy who said he didn't buy a PS4 to play the game because of a possible PC release
> 
> I'm obviously talking about those who have not played it


Then why did you quote my post? I was talking about people that like the game.

I'm so confused.


----------



## MiguelinCrafter (Jan 17, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Then why did you quote my post? I was talking about people that like the game.
> 
> I'm so confused.


So am I...


----------

